# Coed Farm, July 2019



## ocelot397 (Jul 24, 2019)

Hey All,

Another abandoned farm from me.
Not much history, my Taid remembers it being lived in and it was vacated around 1975.

I took 100's of photos of this place, there's many outbuildings etc. but I struggled to compress them all down. So this is just a flavour of it and still far too many photos!

1.



2.



3.



4.



5.



6. The Bread Oven



7.



8.



9.



10.



11.



12.



13. Squeeky bum time...



14.



15. The Mystery Door



16.Out in the asbestos barn and another ropey set of steps...



17.



18. The other side of the Mystery Door



19.



20. An old beet shredder in one of the barns


----------

